# opinions



## 280 dave (Feb 20, 2013)

*opinions ALLEZ RACE 105 MID-COMPACT*

Hi Guys, I'm looking for some input. I'm getting back into cycling after a long, long hiatus. I am looking at the _ALLEZ RACE 105 MID-COMPACT_ . Wondering if anybody out there has one or has ridden one I can get it for 1395 at LBS. and need to stay in that price range. any insight would be great


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 23, 2010)

280 dave said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking for some input. I'm getting back into cycling after a long, long hiatus. I am looking at the _ALLEZ RACE 105 MID-COMPACT_ . Wondering if anybody out there has one or has ridden one I can get it for 1395 at LBS. and need to stay in that price range. any insight would be great


I just bought a 2012 Race Rival and I'm very happy with it so far. With my setup, I like the handling, and for a stock bike it's light and responsive. Shimano 105 is an excellent group, and with that model you're getting the top-end frame and the full carbon fork.

Have you ridden the bike yet? The Allez is a solid bike, but only a test ride can help you decide if you'd be happy with it. Does your shop carry any other brands?


----------



## 280 dave (Feb 20, 2013)

cm_mtb said:


> I just bought a 2012 Race Rival and I'm very happy with it so far. With my setup, I like the handling, and for a stock bike it's light and responsive. Shimano 105 is an excellent group, and with that model you're getting the top-end frame and the full carbon fork.
> 
> Have you ridden the bike yet? The Allez is a solid bike, but only a test ride can help you decide if you'd be happy with it. Does your shop carry any other brands?


how is the ride with the carbon fork? Does it dampen the front vibration and bumps at all? Glad you are enjoying your new ride. yes the shop does carry many Cannondale, jamis, and lots of high end stuff that all I can do is drool over....


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 23, 2010)

I believe the carbon fork does contribute to a smoother ride; the ride is much more comfortable than I expected from an Al frame and 23c tires. This is my first road bike, though I've been mountain biking for many years. I ride a rigid singlespeed with a steel fork, and the steel performs much like carbon in this regard, providing a far smoother ride than an aluminum frame and fork would. 

Considering the other brands your shop carries, I would suggest you also look at the CAAD10, which is arguably the standard by which all high-end aluminum road bikes are judged. I would have liked to try out a CAAD, but my preferred LBS isn't a C'dale dealer. 

Also, Jamis released the Icon this year, which is a lightweight aluminum racer that's clearly meant to compete with the CAAD10 and Allez. I haven't seen many reviews yet, but it would be worth consideration. 

The CAAD10 comes in a 105 spec that's comparably priced to the Allez. One of the Icon models is also in your price range, I believe with 105 as well. Both frames have a more aggressive geometry than the Allez, which you may or may not prefer.


----------

